# Price For Muscadine



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

*Price For Muscadine/Muscadine Recipe*

What is a fair price to pay for a gallon of muscadine grapes?


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are in Los Angeles you will pay a pretty big premium. In Lower Alabama, you should get them at a farmers market for about $1.50 a pound or if you pick your own, $1 a pound.


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> If you are in Los Angeles you will pay a pretty big premium. In Lower Alabama, you should get them at a farmers market for about $1.50 a pound or if you pick your own, $1 a pound.


 
Not Los Angeles, Louisiana, olusteebus.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok. I don't want anyone trying to charge me an unfair price. Although they can charge what they want for their muscadine, I don't want to pay an outrageous price for muscadine. Thanks for the information.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 13, 2013)

TN/AL prices about the same! A gallon of grapes only without stems costs me $6 u-pick at my favorite TN place. Weigh it and it is about 6 pounds. Most vineyards are $1 to $1.50 a pound as olusteebus said.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 13, 2013)

here are some places in La

http://www.pickyourown.org/LA.htm


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

A guy contacted me and I offered $1.00 per lb and I pick. He seemed to think that he should charge more, so he was going to check around for prices. I told him ok but I wasn't going to pay more than $1.00 per lb since I would be picking them.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> here are some places in La
> 
> http://www.pickyourown.org/LA.htm



Awesome!!! You are too kind to take the time to look for that and post the link. Awwwwww. That's nice of you. Thank you so much!


----------



## jswordy (Aug 13, 2013)

Folks is friendly down this way.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 13, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Awesome!!! You are too kind to take the time to look for that and post the link. Awwwwww. That's nice of you. Thank you so much!


 
where in Louisiana are you? I might be able to help you out with some of my muscadines if I have any I do not need.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

I live in Opelousas Louisiana. I have a coworker who is from Vacherie. I know where that is. Please let me know if you have any extra. I would appreciate that. Thank you


----------



## toddrod (Aug 13, 2013)

my red muscadines should be ready in 2 weeks. Send me a PM so I remember this conversation.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

toddrod said:


> my red muscadines should be ready in 2 weeks. Send me a PM so I remember this conversation.



Ok. I will do that now. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 18, 2013)

I didn't realize that there are different types of muscadine. What is the best type of muscadine to make wine with?


----------



## toddrod (Aug 18, 2013)

I have the Ison. It is one of the better rated varieties for wine.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

toddrod said:


> I have the Ison. It is one of the better rated varieties for wine.




Ok. This is good to know. Thanks


----------



## toddrod (Aug 19, 2013)

Now that being said I make my white muscadine wine with Sweet Jenny, Pam and Pineapple varities. They are not highly rated for wine but do make good wine. The varities rated highly for wine are ones that are sweet and have the correct acid levels at maturity so that not much needs to be done to the juice. Most people dilute muscadine juice down with water (left over from using the really high acid wild fruit). If you do this you just need to correct the acid level of the batch. With muscadines you can get away with using as little as 1 gallon of juice per 5 gallon batch. I like around 3 gallons juice diluted with water to make 5gal. Everbody does it differently.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

toddrod said:


> Now that being said I make my white muscadine wine with Sweet Jenny, Pam and Pineapple varities. They are not highly rated for wine but do make good wine. The varities rated highly for wine are ones that are sweet and have the correct acid levels at maturity so that not much needs to be done to the juice. Most people dilute muscadine juice down with water (left over from using the really high acid wild fruit). If you do this you just need to correct the acid level of the batch. With muscadines you can get away with using as little as 1 gallon of juice per 5 gallon batch. I like around 3 gallons juice diluted with water to make 5gal. Everbody does it differently.



Is there a particular recipe that you like?


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

*toddrod is THE BEST* !!!!!!!!!!!! He sent me 12 gallons of muscadine. I am speechless. I am so happy that I could cry. Thank you so very much for your generosity. I can't wait to get started on my muscadine wine. When it's done, I will send you a bottle so that you can critique it. Now it won't be as good as any of your wines because I'm still learning, so don't be too hard on me if it doesn't taste good.

Thanks again toddrod!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

toddrod, I will be using your muscadine recipe when I make my muscadine wine. I was wondering if you can tell me how many packs of yeast to per 5 gallon bucket? And I will be using the bread yeast (country recipe) like the friend that you mentioned in the post. How many packs of breast yeast will I put in using the 5 gallon buckets? And should I use the 12 lbs or 15lbs of sugar when using the bread yeast? Sorry for all of the questions but I want to make sure that I do it the right way and I know that yours is because you have made it before and these are your muscadines, so you know what you're talking about and I like the country recipe idea.

How many bottles of muscadine wine should I expect to bottle per each 5 gallon bucket?

Thanks


http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f79/todds-muscadine-wine-138712/


----------



## toddrod (Aug 26, 2013)

If I would have known you did not have any wine yeast I could have sent you some of that too. I would use at least 2 packets of the yeast. Better would be to try and make a starter for them. Will you be crushing and adding kmeta to the must before adding the yeast 24hrs later? I do not think bread yeast is resistant to the kmeta as compared to true wine yeast.

Sugar - Do not add more than the 12lbs. This amount will give you a residual sweetness. If you cut it back to 10lbs it will be more of a semi sweet.

Look up my video on youtube. Listed as "Todd's White muscadine wine" That will show you how I pretty much do it now.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 26, 2013)

Now a days I will ferment to dry and then back sweeten and use true wine yeast. This way I have way more control over the process.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

toddrod said:


> If I would have known you did not have any wine yeast I could have sent you some of that too. I would use at least 2 packets of the yeast. Better would be to try and make a starter for them. Will you be crushing and adding kmeta to the must before adding the yeast 24hrs later? I do not think bread yeast is resistant to the kmeta as compared to true wine yeast.
> 
> Sugar - Do not add more than the 12lbs. This amount will give you a residual sweetness. If you cut it back to 10lbs it will be more of a semi sweet.
> 
> Look up my video on youtube. Listed as "Todd's White muscadine wine" That will show you how I pretty much do it now.



I have some wine yeast (i think). I bought so many supplies, I forgot what I have. But the wine store is only down the road from my job.

I wasn't going to add any kmeta? Is that OK? I plan on following your recipe to the T.

When you say "make a starter for them", what does that mean exactly?

I have copied and pasted and printed out your recipe. I was just confused on how many packs of bread yeast to use per 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

I found your link Todd.

Thanks
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RndghZEW5GI[/ame]


----------



## toddrod (Aug 26, 2013)

Do not be dead set on following that recipe to the T as I have made improvements to it. That was when I was 1st starting out and have learned to make it much better now. I will give you some tips to make it better without doing to much more to it.

1st - if you have access to wine yeast use it INSTEAD of the bread yeast. It does not really matter with strain because these muscadines have the right level of acid in them and you will be diluting with water anyway.
2nd - Using wine yeast will allow the juice to ferment until it is dry. This is good because you can back sweeten to what you like. With bread yeast you do not know what you will end up with. 
3rd - I would only add 10 lbs of sugar as the 12lbs would give you a very high alcohol wine. But that is up to you. 
4th - Adding 1/4 tsp of potassium metasulphite to every 5 gallons of crushed grapes, and letting it sit in your fermenter for 24hrs, will kill all the bacteria and wild yeast on the grapes. That way when you add the your yeast you know what is actually fermenting it.
5th - If you have pectic enzyme use it after you crush the grapes. This will help with clearing of your wine later on.


Making a starter is so that you have a larger number of yeast to start the fermentation. I used 1 pack of yeast and put it in 2 liters of Apple juice and let it go for 3 days. I used an empty 2 liter soda bottle for this with the cap screwed on only slightly. Then when I was ready to add the yeast I added the entire volume to the crushed grapes. This gets the ferment going really fast.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok. I will print your directions out and follow this.

Thanks


----------



## BruceM (Aug 26, 2013)

LAgreeneyes.

There are about two dozen varieties of commercial muscadine, between reds, bronzes, and blacks. I prefer blacks and have 9 varieties; plus six varieties of reds planted. None of them will give you anywheres near the muscadine flavor of a wild muscadine. Luckily I have tons of wild musc. vines in my woods to augment the comm. varieties. I did notice this year that I got more musc. flavor out of the comm. vines by fertilizing every two weeks in the spring.
Ison's Nursery in Georgia specialize in muscadine & have developed new varieties - see isons.com


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

WOW!!! So many varieties alright. Thank you for the link.


----------

